# WPA Code?



## lookin4ideas (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi there,

I am feeling like a dummy but can someone please tell me how I get my WPA code from my dlink624 router so that I can access it with my Wii?

 at myself for not writing it down in the first place.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lookin4ideas (Dec 1, 2008)

P.S. I am on vista


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

look we don't support hacking into routers so the only advice I can give is to manually reset the router

while its powered on hold that tiny little button down with a pencil or something for about a minute

that'll reset it to its factory defaults

Man I remeber when I phoned D-link customer service for my old router (they were retarded and from India (no offense to foriegners) so they had a bad accent too. They should have at least been trained on a real router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you don't know the code, go with the previous advice, there is no way to recover it if you've "forgotten" it.


----------



## Quilix (Dec 2, 2008)

Given that it is the WPA code you have forgoten then you can still log into the router and just set a new key. The previous advice is applicable if you have forgoten the router password.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

easiest way to hack a router is to leave the default password as is on your router. Just change it to something else and you'll be pretty safe


----------

